# طريقة فحص الثايرستور



## eng_smsm (24 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمت الله وبركاته انا يا جماعة فكرت ممكن اقدم ايه في اول مشاركة يه لقيت اني انسب حاجة اديكو طريقة فحص الثايرستور وان شاء الله تستفيدو وهي كالتالي . حضرتك هتجيب الافوميتر بتاعك وتجيبه علي وضع الدايود ومن المعروف ان الثايرستور له 3 اطراف هي الانود والكاثود والجات هتختبر الطرفين الكاثود والجات هتجد دايود اما بين باقي الاطراف سوف تجدo.p او دائرة مفتوحة. ملحوظم مهمة في الثايرستورات زات الامبير العالي قد تجد بين الكاثود والجات اقل من نسبة الدايود والتي هي من 500. الي700. ارجو ان يكون المضوع هام بلنسبة لكم وان ينتفع به الجميع المهندس اسلام


----------



## سمير احمد على (24 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا مهندس اسلام


----------



## خالد ماهر (24 نوفمبر 2006)

سؤال يا اخي
ما هو وضع الدايود ؟
وهل هو موجود في جميع انواع الأفوميتر ؟


----------



## eng_smsm (27 نوفمبر 2006)

يا مهندس خالد وضع الدايود موجود في جميع الافوميترات علي ما اعتقد بس للاسف انا مش اعرف ارسمه في الموقع ازاي بس هو عموما بيكون موجود مع وضع buzzr المهندس اسلام


----------



## اهات911 (1 ديسمبر 2006)

طيب فحص الدايك لو سمحت اذا عندك اي فكرة


----------



## خالد ماهر (1 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا أخي اسلام على اهتمامك
فعلا أنا عندي خاصية الBUZZER في الأفوميتر
ولكن هذه الجمله غير مفهومة بالنسبه لي وهي :
هتختبر الطرفين الكاثود والجات هتجد دايود 
ماذا تقصد بأني سأجد دايود ؟ 
وشكرا لك مره أخرى


----------



## mohmed saleh (8 يونيو 2010)

مشكوور


----------



## mohmed saleh (8 يونيو 2010)

مشكووووور


----------



## khedr (7 يناير 2011)

الاخ خالد ماهر بعد السلام عليكم الاخ اسلام لما قال هتجد دايود كان بيقصد انك تقيس الجات والكاثود زى الدايود بالظبط بمعنى انه عند وضع الافوا ستجد buzzer فى اتجاه و open فى الاتجاه الاخر


----------



## searcher_2010 (9 يناير 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## howkman (21 يناير 2011)

موضوع مهم وخاصه للطلاب اللي لسه بيدرسوا


----------

